# [INSTALLAZIONE]RAID hardware o software?

## sourcez

HO una scheda ASUS P4C800-E DELUXE con Promise FastTrack pdc20378 SATA raid controller ho letto già molti threads ma non capisco se ho un controller hardware o solo fakeraid.

Vorrei usare una configurazione raid0 su 2 HD SATA identici da 80 GB, ho già configurato l'array nel BIOS e lo riconosce come un unico HD da 160GB.

HO avviato col Gentoo-livecd 2004.2.

Il mio dubbio ora è: posso fare solo un RAID software o col kernel 2.6 o 2.4 ho la possibilità di abilitare il fakeraid(o hardware raid) come fa winXP che dopo avergli fornito i driver promise riconosce i 2 HD come uno solo?

Nel secondo  caso penso che non avrei problemi se ad esempio voglio condividere una partizione FAT32 con i 2 sistemi operativi, dato che da fakeraid a software come prestazioni siamo lì.

----------

## gutter

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> HO una scheda ASUS P4C800-E DELUXE con Promise FastTrack pdc20378 SATA raid controller ho letto già molti threads ma non capisco se ho un controller hardware o solo fakeraid.
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Io ho una asus A7V333R con un controller raid PDC 20276 ovvero una versione precedente al tuo. E sono riuscito a farlo funzionare tempo fa usando una RedHat. Non importa tanto la distro quanto il supporto del kernel al tuo device. Le possibilità sono 2:

1 - Utilizzare ataraid

In questo caso fai riferimento alla mailing list:

https://listman.redhat.com/archives/ataraid-list/index.html

2 - Utilizzare i driver Promise

In questo caso tali driver ti pernetteranno di accedere all'array raid come se fosse un disco scsi. Ma devi vedere per che kernel sono disponibili.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> HO una scheda ASUS P4C800-E DELUXE con Promise FastTrack pdc20378 SATA raid controller ho letto già molti threads ma non capisco se ho un controller hardware o solo fakeraid.

 

non vorrei deludere nessuno, ma tutti i controller Promise integrati nelle schede madri sono BIOS RAID, ovvero l'equivalente del software raid di linux, ma per Windows...

----------

## gutter

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> non vorrei deludere nessuno, ma tutti i controller Promise integrati nelle schede madri sono BIOS RAID, ovvero l'equivalente del software raid di linux, ma per Windows...

 

Non sono molto d'accordo.  :Confused: 

sono consapevole che la qualità dei controller non sia eccelsa, ma il resto non mi convince molto.

Mi potresti fornire un link dove l'argomento viene affrontato, almeno se sbaglio mi chiarisco le idee   :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *gutter wrote:*   

> sono consapevole che la qualità dei controller non sia eccelsa, ma il resto non mi convince molto.
> 
> Mi potresti fornire un link dove l'argomento viene affrontato, almeno se sbaglio mi chiarisco le idee  

 

una rapida ricerca su google mi ha dato questo link che a mio avviso toglie ogni dubbio:

http://www.linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html

faccio notare solo questi due paragrafi:

```
For 2.6 kernels, Linux's software-RAID (fakeraid) driver collection is called "dmraid" (Device Mapper RAID). So far (Sept 2004), Promise Fasttrack, Highpoint 37X, Intel ICH5/6, LSI, and SiI 3112A/Medley are supported:
```

```
Most ATA RAID host adapters (except 3Ware Escalade, Adaptec 24x0, and LSI Logic MegaRAID 150-4/150-6) turn out, upon examination, to not be real hardware RAID, but rather software/BIOS-dependent fakeraid. (I.e., missing hardware functionality is traditionally emulated inside idiosyncratic, undocumented, and proprietary software drivers, to hit low price points). Fakeraid is difficult to support in Linux  absent either reverse-engineering, special proprietary drivers, or (rare) manufacturer cooperation. (HighPoint, LSI Logic, Nvidia, Promise, and VIA provide proprietary drivers to support their respective fakeraids. I personally would steer clear.
```

ti basta fare anche un ragionamento molto meno tecnico e + "monetario": se sbirci la home page della 3WAVE e guardi quanto costa il controller hardware RAID + economico e lo confronti con il prezzo della tua scheda madre noti subito che i conti non ti tornano e che la tua scheda madre costa davvero troppo poco per essere equipaggiata con una vero controller RAID  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

visto che siamo in argomento... Avendo un controller RAID reale [tipo uno scsi LSI Logic MegaRAID] e creandoci un RAID 1 linux dovrebbe vedermi solo un disco. La mia domanda è, come faccio a monitorare il raid per sapere se ad es un disco è saltato? Usando il linux kernel s fa presto, c'è 

```
/proc/mdstat
```

 , con un controller hardware, oltre al beep, da dove posso venire a saperlo?

----------

## gutter

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> faccio notare solo questi due paragrafi:
> ...

 

Sei stato davvero esauriente  :Very Happy: 

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> ti basta fare anche un ragionamento molto meno tecnico e + "monetario": se sbirci la home page della 3WAVE e guardi quanto costa il controller hardware RAID + economico e lo confronti con il prezzo della tua scheda madre noti subito che i conti non ti tornano e che la tua scheda madre costa davvero troppo poco per essere equipaggiata con una vero controller RAID 

 

A questo ci avevo pensato ma avevo inputato la cosa anche all'assenza di memoria dedicata, non pensavo che alla fine fosse davvero un "giocattolo". 

La domanda che mi pongo è: ma in pratica il controller di cosa si occupa   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Solo della sincronizzazione dei dischi, tutte i calcoli per quanto riguarda come suddividere i file in chunk vengono fatti dal processore   :Question: 

La discussione mi sembra interessante, se rischiamo di andare OT possiamo continuarla in PVT o IM.   :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Sei stato davvero esauriente  

 

ottimo (e io che pensavo di non esserlo stato a sufficienza...)

 *gutter wrote:*   

> A questo ci avevo pensato ma avevo inputato la cosa anche all'assenza di memoria dedicata, non pensavo che alla fine fosse davvero un "giocattolo". 
> 
> La domanda che mi pongo è: ma in pratica il controller di cosa si occupa    
> 
> Solo della sincronizzazione dei dischi, tutte i calcoli per quanto riguarda come suddividere i file in chunk vengono fatti dal processore  
> ...

 

praticamente hai centrato il problema, il controller fa poco o nulla (in quelli molto economici fanno solo un trick per far vedere al BIOS un unico disco anzichè 2 o 4... insomma... na ca**ta).

come dice l'articolo linkato, manca principalmente una CPU che controlli e smisti le varie richieste di lettura e scrittura sui vari HD del RAID, che normalmente è presente su un controller RAID serio, ed è ciò che determina l'efficienza e la velocità del controller stesso; sui controller fakeraid di ultima generazione c'è un piccolo chip che ha il compito di "ottimizzare" in qualche arcano modo la lettura e scrittura dei dati (leggi, incremento di velocità di massimo un 10%), ed è ciò che viene gestito dai driver proprietari per linux, altro non fanno, il resto è tutto software raid  :Wink:  quindi viene emulato dalla CPU del computer.

----------

## sourcez

Grazie 1000!

Finalmente ho incominciato a capirci qualcosa...

In pratica devo configurare tutto da software o come software raid con md o usando il device mapper. E' giusto? Corregetemi se sbaglio...

Ora un'altra domanda:

Siccome ho solo questi due dischi sata, come posso fare per il dualboot?

Vorrei istallare windows su una partizione raid0 (e questo non sembra un gran problema, con i driver proprietari) e gentoo sulle solite 4 o 5 partizioni di cui se non tutte almeno alcune raid0 (ad es /boot potrebbe essere non-raid).

Non avendolo mai fatto (anche se ora mi metterò subito a fare prove...) la prima domanda che mi viene spontanea è: in quale mbr istallerò il bootloader?

Sulle guide (per la verità poche) che ho trovato mi sembra ci sia molta confusione: se potreste consigliarmi qualche sana lettura...

Per ora grazie di nuovo e a presto!

----------

## !equilibrium

[quote="sourcez"]In pratica devo configurare tutto da software o come software raid con md o usando il device mapper. E' giusto? Corregetemi se sbaglio... *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a tua discrezione, se usi i driver proprietari (credo, non li ho mai usati questi fakeraid) ti creano in automatico il device per l'unità raid, altrimenti se vuoi usare il software raid di linux, lo credi con md e ti ritroverai un device /dev/md0 formattabile
> 
> [quote="sourcez"]Ora un'altra domanda:
> ...

 

mmmm dovresti chiarire maggiormente quello che vuoi fare con il RAID perchè non riesco a seguirti...

p.s.: comunque se non ricordo male, sulla guida ufficiale di gentoo c'è la spiegazione su come installare gentoo su un hardware/software raid

----------

## sourcez

Hai ragione: non sono stato troppo chiaro, forse perchè neanch'io avevo le idee chiare...

La situazione è questa:

- 2 hd sata da 80GB identici da istallare in raid0

- sui 160GB risultanti vorrei istallare windows e linux (gentoo ovviamente:)

Prima dell'avvio posso settare da bios la configurazione dell'array raid e la modalità (nel mio caso 2 hd in raid0)

L'istallazione di windows, dopo avergli dato il floppy con i driver promise, riconosce l'array e mi consente di partizionare e istallare su 160 GB

Il liveCD 2004.2 (indipendentemente dalla configurazione del bios) vede i due hd di 80 GB (/dev/sda1 e /dev/sda2) ma sono riuscito a configurare un raid software usando md.

La cosa che non sono riuscito a fare è istallare il bootloader: se nel bios è impostata la modalità raid0 tanto il LILO quanto il Grub falliscono l'avvio (LILO con 99, Grub con error 5)

Per il momento ho fatto un'istallazione su un solo disco, ho impostato il bios senza modalità raid e ho istallato LILO nell'mbr in modo da avere la possibilità di compilare il kernel come voglio.

Ma se reimposto nel bios la modalità raid su quale mbr devo istallare il bootloader? Ho provato su entrambi i dischi ma anche teoricamente non ha molto senso...

Intanto continuo a provare...

----------

## lopio

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> Hai ragione: non sono stato troppo chiaro, forse perchè neanch'io avevo le idee chiare...
> 
> La situazione è questa:
> 
> - 2 hd sata da 80GB identici da istallare in raid0
> ...

 

ciao io non sono riuscito ad mantenere raid abilitato da bios (nella pazza idea di utilizzarlo per windows con i driver promise) per cui mi sono accontentato di usarlo solo con gentoo in una configurazione con  partizione di boot (/dev/md0) in raid1 e e partizioni gentoo / (dev/md1) e /home (dev/md2)  in raid0 create usando mkraid

Ho usato poi grub e scritto  nel MBR del priimo disco /dev/sda

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> se sbirci la home page della 3WAVE e guardi

 

Correzione: 3waRe e non 3waVe.

(la 3wave fa hosting o qualcosa del genere...)

Tempo fa ero intenzionato a comprarne uno (inquanto i costi sono decisamente inferiori rispetto ad altri loro concorrenti), ho desistito per colpa dei driver (nn perchè closed, ho una mente tanto aperta da poter concepire anche il mondo closed-source  :Very Happy:  ), inquanto forniti per pochi kernel (e per la poca voglia di indagare su driver open, e per la tanta voglia di spendere quei soldi in qualcosa d'altro, ecc...)

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Tempo fa ero intenzionato a comprarne uno (inquanto i costi sono decisamente inferiori rispetto ad altri loro concorrenti), ho desistito per colpa dei driver (nn perchè closed, ho una mente tanto aperta da poter concepire anche il mondo closed-source  ), inquanto forniti per pochi kernel (e per la poca voglia di indagare su driver open, e per la tanta voglia di spendere quei soldi in qualcosa d'altro, ecc...)
> ...

 

In genere il problema dei driver che ti forniscono è che sono per una versione specifica del kernel e difficilmente ne sviluppano di successivi.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## HunterD

La discussione è molto interessante ! Mi piacerebbe sapere se qualcuno è riuscito ad installare su un raid 0 software sia windows che gentoo... Il problema secondo mè stà nella gestione dell'mbr ! Quando si installa il boot-loader dove và a scrivere ?? Nel primo disco , su entrambi ??

----------

## !equilibrium

[quote="stefanonafets"] *Quote:*   

> Correzione: 3waRe e non 3waVe.
> 
> (la 3wave fa hosting o qualcosa del genere...)
> 
> Tempo fa ero intenzionato a comprarne uno (inquanto i costi sono decisamente inferiori rispetto ad altri loro concorrenti), ho desistito per colpa dei driver (nn perchè closed, ho una mente tanto aperta da poter concepire anche il mondo closed-source  ), inquanto forniti per pochi kernel (e per la poca voglia di indagare su driver open, e per la tanta voglia di spendere quei soldi in qualcosa d'altro, ecc...)
> ...

 

si 3ware, errata corrige, scusate (dovrei dormire un po di +)

bhe comunque se si prende il modello base della 3ware, cioè con 2 uscite IDE si spende qualcosa intorno ai 120 euro + iva; non è poi un prezzo cosi alto (nemmeno tanto basso), paragonato ad altri controlli hardware RAID; credo che a meno non si possano trovare e i driver 3ware sono inclusi in tutte le versioni del kernel

----------

## sourcez

Forse ci sono:

siccome vorrei continuare ad usare il kernel 2.6 mi sono orientato su un raid basato su device-mapper e configurato con dmraid

l'idea è:

- configurare il bios in raid0

- con un livecd con kernel2.6 (e dmraid) configurare i device a livello software

- creare un initrd con il supporto per il raid

- patchare il lilo per poterlo istallare sull'mbr di un device raid "virtuale"

Ovviamente questo non me lo sono inventato, ma l'ho trovato qui: http://tienstra4.flatnet.tudelft.nl/~gerte/gen2dmraid/

Appena posso (purtroppo non immediatamente  :Sad:  ) ci provo e posto i risultati. Se nel frattempo qualcun altro ci vuole provare...

----------

## gutter

 *sourcez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Appena posso (purtroppo non immediatamente  ) ci provo e posto i risultati. Se nel frattempo qualcun altro ci vuole provare...

 

Sarebbe ottimo se postassi, una guida passo passo da inserire poi tra gli Howto.   :Wink:   Buon lavoro   :Very Happy: 

----------

